

Sushi Science and Hamburger Science - rohitarondekar
http://www.motokawa.bio.titech.ac.jp/sushi.html

======
mathattack
Great article. The gulf between Japan and the US is massive. Every article
about it scratches the surface, but there is always more to learn. While I
don't agree with all the oversimplifications in the article, I do enjoy it.

